# hgh (Gyntropin) & anavar cycle.



## phoenix85 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, i am 5"10 13 1/2 stone at about 25% fat. I have minor gynocamastia and i am thinkning of going on a cycle of hgh and anavar to reduce fat with cardio and benefit from slow but sure muscle gains. Any advice?


----------



## colorado (Feb 19, 2011)

Do not do steroids. 

Get your BF down first. You are far to high to start. Using Anavar will shut down your natural test and possibly be worse for you in the long run.

You need to lose a MINIMUM of 10%. This should be easily achievable with diet and proper exercise. 

There is NO magic pill for fat loss.


----------



## AmM (Feb 19, 2011)

colorado said:


> Do not do steroids.
> 
> Get your BF down first. You are far to high to start. Using Anavar will shut down your natural test and possibly be worse for you in the long run.
> 
> ...



Great advice!


----------



## GMO (Feb 19, 2011)

colorado said:


> Do not do steroids.
> 
> Get your BF down first. You are far to high to start. Using Anavar will shut down your natural test and possibly be worse for you in the long run.
> 
> ...



This^^^


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 19, 2011)

colorado said:


> do not do steroids.
> 
> Get your bf down first. You are far to high to start. Using anavar will shut down your natural test and possibly be worse for you in the long run.
> 
> ...



+2


/v


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2011)

What the hell is a stone?


----------



## colorado (Feb 19, 2011)

*1 stone = 6.35029318 kilograms = 14 lbs

13.5 Stone = 189 lbs.


189 lbs + 25% bf = a person that does not have a good base for steroids and a poor diet plan.
*


----------



## tinyfighter (Feb 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What the hell is a stone?


 

us english use "stone" and "kg" as a measure of weight 13.5 stone is the same 85.7kg and 188.9lbs

dont quote me on this but i think stone and lbs is a imperial measurement and kg is a imperial measurement.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 19, 2011)

Improve your diet and increase cardio. Drop BF, a lot of BF. See where you are in 4-6 months of disciplined diet and HIT and then check back with us.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 19, 2011)

^^this


----------



## ROID (Feb 19, 2011)

How did you get you bf measured ?


----------



## JW_HRT (Feb 20, 2011)

how old are you??

have you done blood work? I have talked to lots of men in the 30s 40s and 50s with low test levels high bf% and its hard to lower that BF with low test levels.


----------

